# corbeille qui ne se vide pas



## smileapple (10 Février 2001)

merci cela a pris que deux minute et mon probleme etait regler   excuse mon francais mais tu as compris ce que je voulais dire quand memme 80).....

[Ce message a été modifié par smileapple (edited 10 Février 2001).]


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2001)

Tu peux essayer de le faire avec l'utilitaire Drop Stuff... Utilise l'option suivante: "delete originals after stuffing". Tu sors donc de la corbeille les éléments que tu ne peux pas supprimer et tu les compresses en utilisant cette option. Tu obtiendras un fichier compressé et les fichiers récalcitrants auront normalement disparus...
Ai-je été clair?...

Et la prochaine fois essaie d'écrire dans un français un peu plus compréhensible... 

------------------
An Apple a Day keeps Windows away...


----------

